

Startup Service - Idea Validation to building product, A/B testing and Marketing - manasnutcase

Hi Guys&#x2F;Girls,<p>We are based in India. We have launched 2 web based products - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mingletrips.com and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rishteykonnekt.com .<p>During this, we have learnt many things:
Quickly building landing pages and getting right kind of traffic to validate the idea
Designing and building MVP for next level of validation - making sure our service works and thats what the users want
Multiple rounds of A&#x2F;B testing - to get highest conversion rates
Conversion centric design
Integrating with Payment gateway
Managing Google Adwords, FB Ads, etc
Promoting the site on FB, Twitter,etc<p>We want to offer these services to other non-technical people who want to test their ideas for web startups.<p>What do you think about a service of this kind?
Would love to hear your views.
Thanks
Manas
======
hkarthik
I feel like this is the minimum set of skills to be a founder (tech or non-
tech) in any startup.

Doing this for a founder doesn't really help them come up with the insights
needed to iterate on their idea.

Coaching them through the mechanics of these concepts, as well as providing
regular feedback and helping them interpret their results would be infinitely
valuable though.

------
nitin1213
for free??

~~~
manasnutcase
nope. not for free :)

